# TMI--Pain in my vagina



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

I am approx. 7 dpo. All day today, I have been having a semi-sharp, throbbing pain in my vagina. It could be my cervix, I don't know. Has anyone had this before?

I have had a similar pain during heavy parts of AF, but of course, this isn't AF!

I checked my cervix, and it is high, very firm and closed, and aiming very much toward my butt! I've never felt it like that before. However, I am not used to checking my cervix during my LP, so I don't really have anything to compare it to.

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

I guess I am strange, because no one seems to have had this happen.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

could it be implantation cramping?


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
could it be implantation cramping?

I don't know, but that would be so fantastic!!!







:

It's mostly gone now.


----------



## MrsTC (Nov 18, 2005)

I sometimes get that kind of pain after having sex, after a different position or longer than normal intercourse...

I had pains like that in both my pregnancies, and my midwife told me it was hormones. Shooting vagina pains suck.


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, I'm not pregnant, so it wasn't implantation cramping.









It also wasn't from sex, because we hadn't done it in a couple days.

So I guess it's a mystery.


----------

